# Service Control Manager event 7000



## kmbrite (Aug 11, 2005)

Hi, I am receiving this error at every boot:
Event Type:	Error
Event Source:	Service Control Manager
Event Category:	None
Event ID:	7000
Date: 10/30/2008
Time: 9:38:08 PM
User: N/A
Computer:	PRESARIOXPP
Description:
The PCASp50 NDIS Protocol Driver service failed to start due to the following error: 
The system cannot find the file specified. 

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

I searched my hard drive for the file PCASp50.sys, but it is not present. The registry indicates the service is installed but shows INITSTARTFAILED with value 1 under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE/SYSTEM/CurrentContolSet/Services/PCASp50/Enum

I don't know what service this is, or if some driver/software was uninstalled that created it. I looked on my notebook that has windows xp home installed about the same time as my desktop, but can't find the file and the service is not listed in the registry as on my desktop.

Any help would sure be appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## kmbrite (Aug 11, 2005)

anyone?


----------



## applause (Nov 16, 2008)

hi, I have the same trouble.
I remember it looks like the linksys driver related after I uninstall 2 ma*** program.
Anyway, if you delete that entry in the registry, the error will gone.


----------



## kmbrite (Aug 11, 2005)

Thanks, I really appreciate your answer. I did install a linksys wireless card driver, but returned it because the card didn't have the range I needed. I did see alot of references to linksys in my registry. Yes, I deleted the key and voila problem gone. Thanks alot. That constant error in my system event viewer was annoying!!!!:wave:


----------

